# Downloading/Streaming American tv shows?



## NHgirl

I want to watch some American tv shows I've been missing. I tried streaming from NBC to watch Celebrity Apprentice and Community, but nothing will load. Is this the tv network or Egypt blocking programming? How can I see my favorite shows?


----------



## NZCowboy

NHgirl said:


> I want to watch some American tv shows I've been missing. I tried streaming from NBC to watch Celebrity Apprentice and Community, but nothing will load. Is this the tv network or Egypt blocking programming? How can I see my favorite shows?


NBC will most likely allow regional access like the BBC, so because you have an non US IP address you will be blocked from these services.
There is a way around this and the is to sign up to a proxy server that has US IP addresses.


----------



## elrasho

GM1 said:


> you can download (save it to your harddrive) these shows by using the program Utorrent Download - Torrent - a (very) tiny BitTorrent client and then download the torrent file from: http://www.demonoid.com or Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The world's most resilient BitTorrent site or http://isohunt.com/ or private trackers (you have to be a member)
> Check here: HowStuffWorks "Search" how this works.
> Good luck! We always download: NCIS, Ghost Whisperer etc.


Mind you it will take ages to download using torrents on an 2mb broadbband line


----------



## DeadGuy

elrasho said:


> Mind you it will take ages to download using torrents on an 2mb broadbband line


I agree.....

The best suggestion for you was NZCowboy's, with all respect to other opinions of course, but downloading something online in here can be a really slow painful process, just like driving somewhere!!

There are many softwares that can change your proxy to an American one, but beware that it does cause connections to run a bit slower than usual, won't be a problem if you're on a land line-router based connection though.

Good luck


----------



## GM1

If you download popular torrents, they can go as fast as the speed of your connection, we have a 1mb connection and it is okay, but we are used to it. A movie (700mb) takes a few hours.


----------



## DeadGuy

GM1 said:


> If you download popular torrents, they can go as fast as the speed of your connection, we have a 1mb connection and it is okay, but we are used to it. A movie (700mb) takes a few hours.


Hi there,

The main problem with internet connections in here is stability, I dunno what kinda ISPs you're getting your connections from, but for my friends and I (We're using different ISPs) our main problem is stability! One minute you have a super high speed connection, the other minute you're COMPLETELY offline!

As for the downloads, stability rises again, most of the websites that offers hosting/sharing data, or torrents do support "resume" now, some don't (I'm Egyptian, so of course I'm talking about free downloading lol) So when a resume option is allowed, you gotta resume it ASAP or else you're gonna loose all the data that you did already downloaded cause if you did wait, data's location will change and you will loose it! (Even if you already downloaded 99.99999% of the data size right before you lost the connection!), and of course if you didn't have the resume option then it will be long gone......

Good luck


----------



## DeadGuy

GM1 said:


> If you download popular torrents, they can go as fast as the speed of your connection, we have a 1mb connection and it is okay, but we are used to it. A movie (700mb) takes a few hours.


Hi there,

The main problem with internet connections in here is stability, I dunno what kinda ISPs you're getting your connections from, but for my friends and I (We're using different ISPs) our main problem is stability! One minute you have a super high speed connection, the other minute you're COMPLETELY offline!

As for the downloads, stability rises again, most of the websites that offers hosting/sharing data, or torrents do support "resume" now, some don't (I'm Egyptian, so of course I'm talking about free downloading lol) So when a resume option is allowed, you gotta resume it ASAP or else you're gonna loose all the data that you did already downloaded cause if you did wait, data's location will change and you will loose it! (Even if you already downloaded 99.99999% of the data size right before you lost the connection!), and of course if you didn't have the resume option then it will be long gone......

Good luck


Should've talked about something like getting a job or winning the damn lottery instead of talking about how sweet my connection is! Duplicated post cause of connection problems, sorry admin people! Please delete it!


----------



## GM1

if you are using torrents you can stop and start, as much as you want (but there must be seeders). We have DSL from Vodafone. And if you are using Utorrent you have to configure your router (port forwarding).


----------



## GM1

I have just downloaded "Britain's got talent" (from yesterday) It is 350MB big and it took me just 1hr13min, while surfing the web also.


----------



## psip

I've been downloading US TV shows via torrent sites with my 2mb TE DATA connection and it's very fast.


----------



## elrasho

psip said:


> I've been downloading US TV shows via torrent sites with my 2mb TE DATA connection and it's very fast.


Is this the same company? ADSL Home Prices List

They seem very expensive! Works out £27 a month for a 2Meg connection. I'm in the UK right now and I pay £7.50 a month for an 18Meg with true unlimited download


----------



## psip

elrasho said:


> Is this the same company? ADSL Home Prices List
> 
> They seem very expensive! Works out £27 a month for a 2Meg connection. I'm in the UK right now and I pay £7.50 a month for an 18Meg with true unlimited download


Yes this is the company. I just paid for 1300 pounds for 6 months, which is not cheap but the service has been reliable. I shopped around quite a bit before deciding on TE Data and chose them based on recommendations from others.


----------

